# Talon Scout



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

They're heeeeere......


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice Thresh. I've been looking forward to there return all winter. If you don't mind me asking what setup did you use for these pictures?

Huntinfool


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks HF! PM Sent.


----------



## maguro88 (Feb 2, 2008)

Speechless pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

